# Low AMH but 16 follicles is this normal?



## Bluebell44

Hello All,


     
I have had my first lot of results today. AMH 2.7 FSH 7 but on my ultrasound scan it showed 16 follicles in all. He said the AMH was low so would need to consider IVF privately but when I pointed out how many follicles I had he said it was strange and I had another AMH blood test. He still seemed quite positive about IVF though. I'm confused. Surely if you're AMH is low you're less likely to have succes with IVF? Would you have low AMH but 16 follicles? 

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## maybenow

Hi Im just wondering if you did that 2nd amh test as I am now in this exact situation with an amh of 4.7 but 12 follies on day 9 scan. Thinking of repeating amh


----------



## agate

my understanding is that if the AMH is low but the follicle count is normal/high - then most docs would expect that your ovarian response to stim will probably be normal and the AMH can be ignored - as usually, the AFC is a more reliable indicator of response to stimulation than AMH.  I think that in these situations, having the AMH done again is often regarded as being pointless - as, your response to stim will probably be normal and the best way to find out is just to get on with IVF and find out that way.  AMH really only tells you whether you are likely to be able to make a normal number of eggs when you do an IVF cycle - and helps your clinic decide whether you are likely to overstim (if its high), so need to use a reduced dose of FSH for your age - it doesn't tell you much about what quality they might be.

so.. if your follicle count is normal, I'd suggest carrying on with your IVF as planned


----------



## maybenow

thanks so much for that! Thats so helpful. Have been on 75 of Gonal F just doing tsi for now. So my reaction to this amout of stim was good, thats so assuring to know thank you again xx


----------



## Bluebell44

hello Maybenow!

I did do another AMH test but it didn't go up much the second one was 3.3 so still very low. we are private now due to my age and no funding and when we went for the IVF consultation the consultant didn't seem that bothered about high follicles with a low result. I think he was trying to say that although there might have been that number of follicles they may have only been tiny ones so the AMH level still indicated Low Ovarian Reserve. He seemed quite positive with the IVF though.

Are you starting in February? Lots and lots of luck       If you want to ask me anything let me know. I might join the poor responders/low AMH thread as I've had a look and there are some useful comments. 

Thanks for the response Agate. I think if you can get another AMH test on the NHS for free and they are willing to do it then why not? But if you have to pay for it then like Agate says just get on with IVF and once you start you'll learn quite a lot from the first cycle - and hopefully get a BFP!!

Good luck for 2012 and I hope it's your year of miracles


----------

